# New to this router thing



## prometheus1618 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hi to everyone

Totally new to using a router, and I would be grateful for any help. I got a WX15RT router sometime ago and have been waiting to use it on a project. On opening the box I find there are no instructions (too late to take it back). Has anyone got any info on this thing. I would rather know what I am getting into here, than find out by trial and error!

WORX Plunge Router Model WX15RT

Thank you in anticipation


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Fred, and welcome. The best information that i can give you is to pick it up, and try to find the controls that you know you will need. The Internet should have a page that will show you your router, and identify it. I do not recognize the #, but any one who has one, or has used one will. This is true about all routers. 1, Be sure to know which direction the router is spinning. That is very important, because if you move the router into place with out that knowledge, can pull the router in the direction it is spinning. 2, never set the router to take more material off the wood than 1/32 inch, until you are used to it. 3, The router should not take any more depth that you are sure you can handle comfortably. It can take a thin skin of wood off, until you know how it handles under the conditions. 4, Once you can do these things comfortably, You can do muck more. Try logging in to Router Workshop, and check out the information that Rick and Bob have there. 5, Do not turn the router on with a bit in the chuck without eye, and ear protection. The router is dangerous without taking precautions.Most of all have fun. Enjoy learning. Do not add a bit without tightening the collet. and never tighten the collet with out a bit in place. Sorry that this post is long, but the first thing i wanted to do was turn it on and stick it in some wood. Don't do that. Enjoy. 
http://www.oak-park.com/ If you move around on this olace, you can find good instruction, and videos, that can help. And please put you name and location onyour profile. It helps us to find you, and help you much better!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Fred and welcome to the routre forum.


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi Fred:

WAS £69.79
LESS THAN 1/2 PRICE
Worx WX15RT 1500W Router (2HP - OK for most stuff, bad for big bits)
£23.26
No load speed 11500-28000rpm.
6.35mm and 12.7mm collets.
Plunge depth 55mm.
Micro depth adjustment.
Spindle lock.
Soft grip handle.
Dust extraction facility.
16 assorted router bits.
Parallel guide.
Roller guide.
Template guide.
Centring pin.
Carry case.

There's one thing about routers, they all function the same. The critical stuff is above, the speeds and the collet chuck sizes. Everything else is "nice to know."

Go to the Makita (3612) or Hitachi (M12V) sites. Both have manuals online. Routers, typically, have a on/off switch, plunge lock and, speed control. find all of these before you plug it in. You should have a wrench, but I don't see one in the contents list. The Hitachi manual will show you how to put your's together. It has a spindle lock too.

Next, go to woodworkingchannel.com and find the videos for the Router Workshop and start watching those. Listen to the sounds and watch how they do things. Then, come back here and start asking questions. At some point, you'll get the confidence to turn it on. 

Hope this helps.

Allthunbs.


----------



## gregW (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Fred,

You can download a PDF copy of the user manual from the manufacturers website:

3hp plunge router - WORX

Edit: Oops, I guess it's a different model number but the only one listed on the website..does yours look anything like this one?


----------



## prometheus1618 (Aug 16, 2009)

*Worx WX15RT Manual*

Hi people 

Thank you for your assistance and replies. They were most helpful.

I have indeed found the manual at the following address, in case anyone needs it

As I cannot post a full url goto worxtools.co.uk

Look at Products and select your model follow the bouncing ball

It is also possible to get spare parts from this site. They have an exploded diagram of the unit (and others in their range, I believe), with the part numbers etc.

I will be looking at woodworking.com for instruction on how to use the router as well. 

Thank you all once again for your help

Prometheus1618


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Fred.


----------

